# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Cà phê New Window Garden - Cafe Hà Nội

## nguyetnt

Với diện tích khá rộng và mặt tiền rất thu hút, New Window Garden là điểm hẹn thú vị của rất nhiều người, từ dân văn phòng đến những đôi yêu nhau.


Không gian lịch sự với những chiếc salon đơn sẽ làm bạn thực sự dễ chịu. Hoặc nếu muốn hưởng chút khí trời thì bạn cũng sẽ hài lòng với không gian ngoài trời của New Window dành cho bạn. 


Nói New Window Garden là sự kết hợp hài hoà giữa hiện đại và lãng mạn thật chẳng ngoa. Những người yêu nhau có thể tìm cho mình chút ấm cúng và riêng tư bên cạnh người mình yêu, cùng tâm sự, cùng thưởng thức những ly cocktail đẹp và ngon trong một không gian hết sức lãng mạn. Dân văn phòng hay các bạn trẻ năng động có thể tìm cho mình một nơi hẹn khách hàng rất lịch sự mà có thể truy cập Wifi miễn phí. 


Đồ uống với nhiều loại khác nhau cho bạn lựa chọn. Quán còn có phục vụ cơm văn phòng

Loại hình: Quán cafe

Điện thoại: (04) 9340706

Địa chỉ: 14 Tông Đản, Quận Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cafe New Window Garden_

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------

